# Tips for Photographing a Blanket



## berae

Hello everyone,

Brand new to the forum.  I am building a website for a friend who is selling blankets.  I am having a hard time getting a good picture for the website.  My issue is not so much the lighting but trying to square up the blanket to match the camera frame, basically getting the blanket perfectly squared up.

Does anyone have any tips for this sort of thing.

I think I'm going to try laying the blanket on an all white background and leaving some white border around the shot, maybe by doing that the blanket will not have to be perfectly square with the camera frame.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Austin Greene

Personally, I think you'd be much better off hiring a professional to shoot people with the blankets. You know, a baby wrapped in one here, a couple picnicking on one there, etc. I know its not what you were thinking, but blankets are naturally uninteresting, so you've got to remedy that. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## gsgary

why are you try to get it perfectly square, try shooting it with so nice folds to give texture


----------



## berae

These particular blankets have pictures of nfl players on them so they are quite interesting and I do think its important to see the entire photo of the player.  I do plan on including a picture with people holding the blanket also but I want a nice closeup of just the blanket so you can see the detail.


----------



## The_Traveler

This would be a trivial task with a proper camera, tripod, decent light and a tiny bit of experience.
That you can't do it doesn't bode well for a sharp looking final product. 
You might be better off getting a good job done by someone who knows color and shooting rather than spending lots of time doing a mediocre job.


----------



## berae

thats what i thought at first to, but alas not so, oh well i will look elsewhere

thanks anyway


----------

